# frame buffer    fbcon or directfb ?

## mattmatteh

i tried framebuffer over a year ago and got it to work, except the monitor would not sleep after some time of no use.  it would only blank so i had to take it out.   i would like to try it again.

does anyone have frame buffer working with power management ? (x86 with nvidia)

what is the difference between fbcon and directfb ?   i think both are in the kernel and both have a use flag.  (x86 with nvidia; ibook g4 with radeon)  which would work with power management ?

i do not need the fancy boot.  mostly i was playing around with sdl and thought i would try it in console, perhaps try mplayer too.    tiny fonts would look nicer too than the outdated large bios fonts.

thanks

matt

----------

## davascript

tiny fonts are achieved from compiled the framebuffer into your kernel and then choosing a differnet font i use sparc 8x16.  you also should use the vesa-tng and chooes a resolution size liek 1152x864@60

----------

